# Fun Hedgehog Themed Gifts!



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

So the boyfriend and I went to Tampa's Lowry Park Zoo today! On the way out we had to stop in the gift shop for a look-see. Well lo and behold they actually had hedgie figures and stuffed animals! So I bought a stuffy and the bf for me one of the little figures that looks almost just like Dosa.

The second I got home, popped online to find more of these figures and

http://www.thejunglestore.com/Gift-Catalog/Hedgehog-Gifts

Tada! They are tiny, but most of them are adorable! I thought I would share, because, I mean, when are any of us NOT looking for hedgehog related items??:lol:


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

omg, I want to buy one of everything!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I was going to buy groceries and pay the bills this month, but I think I'll buy these instead.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Lol I know! luckily the little figure was only $2.50.


----------

